# recherche support pour  utilisation portable debout



## mikalak (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je suis à la recherche d'un support que l'on porte permettant d'utiliser un ordinateur debout. Auriez vous des idées pour moi?
merci
mika


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2013)

tu veux dire genre un  ...trépied d'appareil photo?

(en passant un trépied photo modifié avec ajout de plateau amovible  c'est un des moyens de se bricoler un support pour  pas cher  )


les mots pour recherche google
_standup mobile workstation_


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2013)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis à la recherche d'un support que l'on porte permettant d'utiliser un ordinateur debout. Auriez vous des idées pour moi?
> merci
> mika




Faut pas m'en vouloir...







...mais j'ai pas pu résister.


----------



## papadben (22 Novembre 2013)

Essaie devoir chez les fournisseurs de matériel pour ceux qui bossent en extérieur, je vois parfois de gens se balader avec des supports à bretelles qui font housse en même temps.
L'ergonomie ne doit pas être fameuse avec un clavier trop près du corps....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis à la recherche d'un support que l'on porte permettant d'utiliser un ordinateur debout. Auriez vous des idées pour moi?
> merci
> mika



Qu'est-ce qui doit être debout ? L'utilisateur, ou l'ordinateur (portable j'imagine, et qui serait utilisé fermé dans ce cas) ?


----------



## boddy (22 Novembre 2013)

Ou ça.


----------



## r e m y (22 Novembre 2013)

boddy a dit:


> Ou ça.


 
Là c'est la version faite maison, mais ça doit exister dans le commerce car souvent dans les salons, on voit des hotesses se ballader ainsi pour faire des sondages auprès des visiteurs

Voilà, comme ça:





ou comme ça:


----------



## edd72 (22 Novembre 2013)

Enfn ça c'est des photos des années 70. Elles utilisent des tablettes à présent.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

Faut vivre, travailler avec les moyens actuels 
Oubliez le rétro, la nostalgie, ça suffit que les fabricants d'APN s'y mettent.


----------



## papadben (22 Novembre 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Enfn ça c'est des photos des années 70. Elles utilisent des tablettes à présent.



Justement, il va y avoir des soldes sur ce genre de matériel!


----------



## mikalak (22 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 
tout d'abord je vous remercie pour votre aide. Je recherche le support que Remy propose. ITC Consulting RTLS
L'espece de tablette avec harnais permettant de maintenir son portable et de taper en position debout
mika


----------



## edd72 (22 Novembre 2013)

Assez simple à fabriquer...

Mais tu veux te balader avec ça où?


----------



## papadben (22 Novembre 2013)

Outre les problèmes d'ergonomie évoqués plus haut, pense à prendre un modèle qui ménage les charnières de l'écran. Les secousses dues à la marche ou les sauts même modestes restent un vrai danger pour ces pièces....


----------



## mikalak (23 Novembre 2013)

je suis 3/4 de mon temps en déplacement sur des chantiers, des routes,  des terrains,... la plupart du temps, je pose mon macbook là où il y'a de la place pour prendre des notes (capot voiture, au sol, sur un des deux genoux, .... ), .
Sur les sites ils vendent que des harnais, je cherche le kit complet.


mika


----------

